# Monsters Sodastream bottle



## marge37 (Apr 9, 2012)

I've recently found an old bottle, not in the best condition. It was dug up in my front garden in Hertfordshire, UK. It has MONSTERS in caps embossed running up the sides of the bottle on the front and back, SODASTREAM on the base. The glass is very thick and the bottle is 20cm high. It has a black lid that screws in, which has MONSTERS written across the top.

 It's not in great shape, I'm sure it's worth nothing. I'm just very curious about what it might have been used for, where it might have come from, and how old it might be.

 Any suggestions would be very welcome! Has anyone heard of Monsters Sodastream?

 Thanks.


----------



## cyberdigger (Apr 9, 2012)

Hello there, welcome to ABN
 I'm from the other side of the pond but it sounds like you have a 1900 era carbonated beverage bottle.. it might not be entirely worthless, I trust one of our UK members will inform us better..


----------



## marge37 (Apr 9, 2012)

Thanks. I would love to find out more. 

 I've seen a couple of mentions online about 1d Monster bottles.

 This is really interesting with some great pis: http://www.diggersdiary.co.uk/Articles/ArthurParishMorton/Morton_Boston.htm

 But most of what I've found talks about pint bottles. Mine only holds 200ml. 

 Nothing too specific or detailed comes up when you do a general search for 'Monsters Sodastream'.

 Very intriguing!

 Hope to hear more from anyone else who can help!

 Thank you.


----------

